# Sterazin



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Is Sterazin safe to use with my red belly piranhas and catfish?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, what paracite are you using it against, and half the dosage for the piranhas.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I beleive my rb's have gill worm.
This is the best med i was able to find.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Agree with Innes. i spoke to Richard Hardwick, ( Wharf Aquatics, Nottingham), about using Protozin on my caribe a year ago, and he said to half the dose. So you "may" be ok with sterazin aswell.
Good luck.
Ta.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Innes

Presumed you wanted a pic of the caribe, so here's one. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

:rock: Can you use Protozin on Red Bellies?? When mine had fungus I used Myxazin to clear it up, but when it reappeared i was going to use Protozin, however when i rung Waterlife (the makers of Protozin etc) the guy said he woudnt recommend it because it contains copper which is toxic at the PH levels piranhas are kept in, and he said basically it was up to me but if they died dont blame him. So I used Myxazin again instead and that worked.

It says on the waterlife leaflet you get withthe medicine that sterazin should not be used on piranhas.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

DAZZA is your tank a JUWEL RIO 180 OR A 240?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Can you use Protozin on Red Bellies?? When mine had fungus I used Myxazin to clear it up, but when it reappeared i was going to use Protozin, however when i rung Waterlife (the makers of Protozin etc) the guy said he woudnt recommend it because it contains copper which is toxic at the PH levels piranhas are kept in, and he said basically it was up to me but if they died dont blame him. So I used Myxazin again instead and that worked.
> 
> It says on the waterlife leaflet you get withthe medicine that sterazin should not be used on piranhas.


 well I would use it, but half the dosage, but for fungus I would not medicate unless I had to, otherwise I would add some salt and raise the temp

DAZZA - lovely piranhas, but I ment pics of the disease


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi Innes

I Knew it







.

Morpheus, it's a Rio 400.

Ta.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi Dazza


----------

